# The Muck Monster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run for your lives!!!

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2099179/florida_muck_monster_fails_to_enthuse.html?cat=8


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a brother-in-law in Florida - maybe it's him


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,549906,00.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can believe that people will pay to feed pellets to a ripple in the water That's tourism at its finest.


----------

